# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Makina e kohës!

## MEDEA

dihet qe shume te rrall jane njerzit plotesisht te vetekenaqur....
gjithsekush nga ne do te donte te ndryshonte dicka (apo me shume se dicka tek vetja e vet). 
dhe ketu nuk behet fjale vetem per pamjen e jashtme, por edhe per tiparet e karakterit, si dhe per ndonje menyre te vepruari per te cilen me vone eshte penduar...per ndonje fjale te thene kur nuk duhej ...apo per ndonje heshtje...te padrejte....per ndonje ngjarje ...e gjithcka tjeter qe mund te kete ndodhur.
dmth per gjithcka qe ju ben te je "ju" - te paperseritshem.
e njejta gje vlen edhe per ata qe keni rrotull...shoke, prinder etj etj. ciaoooooo
 :flutura:

----------


## Estella

N.q s do te mund te ndryshoja dicka tek vetja ime, nuk do te isha me vetja ime, nuk do te isha kush jam.
Nuk dua te ndryshoj asgje, jo se jam perfekte, por perkundrazi jam e kenaqur nga "UNE".

----------


## MEDEA

estella...eshte gje e mire te jesh e kenaqur nga "une"... 
por nuk besoj se je e kenaqur nga te gjithe "ata" qe ke perreth?!

ja une psh, do te ndryshoja tek disa njerez... faktin qe kerkojne te behen imponues, ne cdo rast e ne cdo moment... nuk me pelqejne njerzit qe duan gjithmone te te bindin me ato qe thone, e qe nuk jane tolerante ne lidhje me individualitetin e gjithsecilit .
ciaooooo

p.s. estella je shume e mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nimf

une jam imponuese me shume se c'duhet.  
c'ti bej une qe kam gjithmone te drejte edhe dua qe edhe te tjeret ta shofin?  :perqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

*dihet qe shume te rrall jane njerzit plotesisht te vetekenaqur....*  
Nuk eshte e vertete.  Jam shume e kenaqur me veten time.  Gabimet apo pendimet qe kam bere ne jete me bejne personi qe une jam sot.  Ngjarjet e jetes jane ato qe krijojne njeriun.

----------


## Estella

Meshkujve shqipetare do te doja tja ulja i cik hunden.
E mbajne veten shume lart..... spo e zgjas.

----------


## MEDEA

NIMF ...une do te thosha qe kjo e jotja eshte kembengulje... dhe behet imponim kur njerzit arrijne te binden.
te njejten gje kam edhe une...por fakti eshte qe urrej kur ma bejne te tjeret ...se dy persona kokeforte po u vune balle per balle plas sherri  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje: 

ELIONA...ajo qe thua ti nuk eshte e mundur pavarsisht se momenti kur e ke shkruajtur kete mesazh mund te kete qene i mbare per ty... sepse nuk ka nje njeri ne bote qe te jete plotesisht i kenaqur me veten e tij (e perseris) sepse te pakten njehere mos me thuaj qe sje ndjere keq per nje veprim te gabuar tendin, per menyren sesi mund te te rrinin floket ate dite, per menyren se si je veshur dhe pastaj e ke pare se nuk ishte veshja e pershtatshme etjjjj... mos me thuaj qe vetja te duket me e bukura, me e zgjuara dhe me e mira e te gjithave sepse ... matematikisht nuk eshte e mundur.  :perqeshje:  

ESTELLA....ke ploteeeeesisht te drejte.... e kane ngaqe i llastojne shume mamate...!!! cti besh si te flesh deri 40 vjec me mamin...  :perqeshje:  po bej shaka ciaooooo 

nje  :muah2:  per te gjithe.

----------


## MEDEA

eliona nqs ti e ndjen veten te perkryer ateheree....qenke fenomen...sepse te mos jesh plotesisht i vetekenaqur do te thote te mos jesh e te mos ndjehesh i perkryer...dhe anasjelltas.

----------


## Ada

Vetes sime do te doja ti ndryshoja nepsin e embelsirave edhe pse ketu ku kam ardh prodhojn cokollatat e ka nga te gjitha llojet.
Ma bojn me sy :perqeshje:  ..

Disa personave do te doja t'u ndryshoja ate kembenguljen qe bejne sikur dine gjithka e ja fusin kot e nuk duan mendimet e te tjereve,por vec ata te flasin :i terbuar:  

Gjithashtu ata persona qe nuk shohin hunden e tyre por e fusin ne punen e te tjereve !!!

Ju pershendes Ada

----------


## berat96

Perpara se te diskutohet se cfare duhet ndryshuar, tek vetja apo te tjeret, duhet te merret parasysh edhe pse-ja.

----------


## Estella

N.q.s nuk ka arsye per te ndryshuar dicka atehere edhe vete ndryshimi i dickaje apo dikujt nuk do te egzistonte.


Une flokeve ja kam gjetur anen, nje dite me rrine keq dhe te nesermen ose ate dite i fus gersheren. kam gjetur rehat me floket.

----------


## MEDEA

ADA... ke shume te drejte...per njerzit qe iu duket vetja se dine gjithcka ...por ke pare ti qe nganjehere behemi edhe ne vete si ata... mua psh  me ka ndodhur qe kam hyre ne diskutime per tema qe as qe ia kisha haberin fare... e pastaj ngaqe me vinte zor te terhiqesha kembengulja ne ate timen... dhe si perfundim lashe nam  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  qe atehere kam hequr dore nga dhenja e mendve. lol  :ngerdheshje: 

o BERAT... ne mezi po arrijme te themi se cfare duhet ndryshuar ...ti thua pse-ja...ehuuuuu... ajo pse-ja eshte shume me veshtire te thuhet....psh. pse? - se jam e xheloze per dike tjeter. pse? - se nuk me pelqen te me kundershtojne pse?- etj etj etj NE PO DISKUTOJME PASOJAT...SHKAQET LE TI MBAJE SECILI PER VETE.

----------


## baobabi

Ndryshimi eshte karakteristike e jetes fiziologjike dhe shpirterore.
Ndryshimi konshient eshte dicka tjeter.

Mendoj se ketu kur permendet ndryshimi kuptohet ne fakt i dyti.
Te ndryshosh me ndergjegje ne nje aspekt te karakterit eshte nje nga gjerat me te veshtira per njeriun.
Ndryshimi i vullnetshem eshte nje virtyt i njeriut modern.
Te gjithe ata qe e kuptojne se cfare duhet te permiresojne ne raport me te tjeret jane shume te respektuar nga shoqeria.
Njeriu kur lind nuk lind me karakter por e fiton ate ne jete.
Njerez te ndryshme ne ambjente te ndryshme fitojne karaktere te ndryshme.
Po marr nje rast.
Mendoni nje emigrant qe largohet nga shqiperia dhe shkon ne amerike.
Aty emigranti gjen nje shoqeri tjeter, qe ka parime dhe norma te ndryshme nga ato ne shqiperi, ka menyre te punuari dhe mardhenieje tjeter.
Para tij shtrohen dy alternativa. Te integrohet ne kete ambjent te ri duke ndryshuar veten dhe te shijoje jeten amerikane apo te mos integrohet dhe te kthehet e jetoje ne shqiperi me unin e tij.
Sa emigrante i kane bere vetes pyetjen, Cmu desh qe erdha ketu.
Isha mire atje ne shqiperi.

Askush nuk ka deshire qe t'i thuash se kush eshte. Por kur i tregon me takt tjetrit se kjo ane e sjelljes tende eshte jo e mirepritur atehere ai e kupton me mire dhe ndryshon me lehte.

Psh indianet e kane per turp shikimin ne sy kur flasin. Cdo shqiptar do cuditej se kjo karakteristike eshte virtyt per ta.
Ose shqiptaret tundin koken sikur mohojne kur duan te thone Po dhe kjo i cudit te huajt.
Pra nje shqiptar duhet te jete aq konshient sa t'a pranoje se kur jeton me te huajt duhet t'a tunde koken ndryshe.

Suksese

----------


## ari32

Me fjale do gabojme dhe do pendohemi shume here gjate jetes sone gje qe nuk mund ta shmangim,se shpesh flet goja para mendjes.
Kurse per te ndryshar dicka reth karakterit tone, ne rradhe te pare duhet te jemi ne gjendje te kuptojm se ku rrime shtrember,dhe po nuk ishim egoist te reagojm,sigurisht nuk priten me sopat por dal ngadal.
Besoj se secili nga ne ka kusuret e veta dhe ai qe thote nuk kam ,ka me shume.

----------


## MEDEA

epo njeriu jo te gjitha i arrin ne jete...keshtuqe me mire se te plase...do te ishte ti ndryshonte keto fiksime ...ke te drejte. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## erin73

Karakteri: eshte nje sere sjelljesh individuale(personale)te nje personi,qe bejne pjese ne  qenien e tij ne menyre te pandryshueshme,kurse personaliteti eshte nje sere sjelljesh te ndryshueshme(ne mutacion),qe individi ben te tijat ne harkun e jetes.
Personaliteti,ne fakt,eshte ne evolucion te vazhdueshem,mund ta ndryshojme ate atehere kur s'jemi plotesisht te kenaqur nga ky.
S'mund te themi "une jam keshtu e ngelem i tille",por duhet te kemi nje sjellje me te hapur ,per te bere te mundur qe personaliteti yne te jete me harmonik.
Eshte e vertete,ne kemi aspekte pozitive e negative ne personalitetin tone,dhe me e mira e te mirave eshte ti pranojme e vlersojme(sepse keto gjera na bejne te jemi ne),por edhe te pemiresohemi(perderisa eshte e mundur).
Kujdes,nje person qe kerkon te ndryshoje o te permiresoje personalitetin e tij,s'do te thote qe s'e don vetveten,perkundrazi, e don shume ndaj kerkon me shume nga vetja dhe deshiron ti jape me shume vetes.

----------


## assi

Pa bere nje leksion psikologjia mbi njeriun ne pergjithesi mendoj se te ndryshosh dicka ne karakter eshte shume e lehte por te mundohesh te prishesh bazat ku eshte ndertuar ai. te ndryshosh gjera esenciale te tij, nuk ka asnje lloj kuptimi... Ajo hyn pastaj ne egon personale ku njeriu pranon qe ato baza i ka perfekte. Mendoj se eshte e vetmja gje qenjeriu e mendon perfekte ne jeten e tij. Por si do qe te jete per te gjitha baza eshte shoqeria. Ka njerez qe thone qe nuk na terheq shoqeria mbrapa. Une mendoj se eshte gabim, nqs zgjedhim kete shoqeri ajo no na terheq e pranojme apo jo ne

 :perqeshje: 
Per mua beni c'te doni, rendesi ka qe te mbijetoni.

----------


## Estella

Do te doja te shtoja nje shprehje te perkethyer nga Anglishtja. Good habits drive out bad habit. Zakonet e mira i largojne ato te keqijat.

N.q.s ne jemi ne dijeni se c'fare gabimesh kemi duke qene gjithnji ne dijeni se ne veprojme gabim do te mund te shmangnim gabimet tona.
Nuk ka njeri perfekt sot, por ka edhe njerez qe ne pergjithesi duke mos kaluar ne specifika te jene te kenaqur me veten e tyre.
ketu po flas per disa gjera standarte, gjithashtu per veti dhe kualitete qe jane te lindura tek njeri apo tjetri.


Ne vete jemi kritiket me te medhenj te vetes, asnje tjeter.

----------


## MEDEA

kjo eshte teme ku te japesh mendimet ti...e jo bashkebisedim me psikologun... ( se jo per gje po une e kam 1000 leke seancen)  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje: 
shiko...njeriu eshte i zoti te kultivoje ose te shuaje ndjenja tek vetja e tij.
nqs ti e sheh qe nuk ka rrugedalje atehere duhet te heqesh dore ta harrosh ate femer...ka plot te tjera mjafton te shohesh njehere verdalle  :buzeqeshje:   :perqeshje: 
sepse gjithcka ndryshon me kohen! edhe ndjenjat, edhe pamja, edhe uni, edhe ... bota!
mjafton ti mbushesh mendjen vetes se ti do te ndryshosh pikerisht TANI!
ciaooooo
 :flutura:

----------


## Mina

Tek vetja do te doja te ndryshoja shume pak gjera p.sh. tolerancen. Do te doja ta ndryshoja sepse njerezit abuzojne me tipat e bute.Do te doja te isha hakmarrese qe fatkeqsisht nuk jam. Ndersa tek te tjeret asgje nuk do te doja te ndryshoja pasi e bera ndryshimin tek vetja.

----------

